# Hello from the Wet Coast, the Rust Capital of Canada



## Wet Coast (Jan 29, 2018)

I am curious about the "*Premium Members Only" *section.  Is it an extra cost option?  I haven't seen one before on a forum.  Do you get a secret decoder ring?

I am in the process of setting up an old 8" lathe I bought years ago.  Lots of learning to do and lots of parts to buy.  It only has 1/2" between the compound slide and the centre line so I will be mounting the QCTP I just ordered on the cross slide.

The QCTP I ordered is the Chinese Multifix, A size from Create Tool, half the cost of the European version from kar.ca  Does anybody else have that style?Would there be interest in my mounting efforts?

Bye for now.  Cheers.   Mike


----------



## Janger (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome Mike.
Chinese multifix? Sounds interesting please post links.


----------



## Janger (Jan 30, 2018)

http://www.createtool.com/list.asp?cid=33

These? Look pretty good. What is shipping going to ding you?


----------



## PeterT (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome Mike. I had to refresh my memory of what Premium was about, link here
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/new-old-member-in-calgary.696/page-2#post-6563

Those QCTP tool posts look like good value.  Look forward to see how you like it & how it installed. When I got into hobby machining the Asian cloners were mostly focusing on the N-Am dovetail design, so that's what I have. I always lusted for one of those 'euro' type models, but they were brutally expensive on their own, unless it came attached to a Swiss lathe . Not just the tool post but also the individual tool holders themselves. Especially if you anticipated having more than a couple tool holders already set up. I was also told my a machinist friend (right or wrong) they were on their way out. My own opinion is they are a net better design, but more expensive to make, so maybe didn't attract the 'offshore re-manufacture' attention like that link. So about the only negative I can think of is you are kind of on your own island in terms of the design dimensions & accessories, whereas the knockoff dovetails are available everywhere.


----------



## Wet Coast (Jan 30, 2018)

One Chinese manufacturer is a down side.  For a basic kit, tool post, (3 bit holders and an 80mm cylindrical holder) the cost is $240US plus $40 shipping.  I have just ordered about twice that and am waiting for their quote.  They offer 4 sizes of tool holder, a cutoff blade holder, a boring bar holder and a pair of threading attachments that cost about 250 each as well as the cylindrical holder.  The cutoff blade holder is on the small side but for $70 I am not complaining.


----------

